

Facebook is Killing Email - edanm
http://www.loopycode.com/facebook-is-killing-email/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I do a _lot_ with my email. I sort, prioritize, archive, cross-reference,
index, analyse, categorize and more. With FaceBook I don't have access to
anything they don't choose to do for me. I can't get the data.

The other day I needed to track down a detail someone had sent me, and it was
in a FaceBook message. I had no way to find it. It took literally over 2 hours
to find something that I would otherwise find with a grep and a coffee.

Please, please, don't let FaceBook take away my email.

------
chadp
The author contradicts himself.

First he says that "Facebook is killing email. It’s been happening slowly, and
most techies disagree, but it’s been happening for a long time."

Then he goes on to admit "More importantly, Facebook isn’t seen as a serious
platform. This is less true now than it used to be, but I would still hesitate
to ask people to Facebook me in order to talk business – Facebook is for
friends and family, email is for work."

"..email is for work."

So....Email will not die anytime soon then is what he is saying.

Can anyone see businesses around the world allowing facebook to peer in and
access their company messaging and data? Never.

Email is dead. Long live email.

~~~
edanm
(I'm the author)

I don't think it's a contradiction at all. Email is used for a lot of things.
Facebook has replaced _one_ use of email. Their next move will be to try and
replace all the other uses, by making Facebook into a more "serious" platform.

~~~
chadp
For facebook users, yes it can replace personal communications.

Businesses are more likely to totally block facebook rather than allow their
important and legally binding email communications be run through an American
social networking company.

~~~
edanm
But if Facebook integrates an email client into their ui, what will businesses
do? No one blocks gmail because it is technically "controlled" by Google.

